# Snails - Understanding Conditions



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a community tank that I would love to house some Thalomenia snails (sp?) / Rabbit Snails but every time I get them, they last a couple weeks and die.

Mystery snails last a few months... and sure enough die. The only snails that seem pretty much okay are my MTS. Thankfully they breed like mad so I never have too small an amount in my tank.

Now I do have soft water... so I know this is an issue with the snails shell regeneration / health. I have shrimp, amano and cherries in the same tank and they are thriving perfectly fine. 

I was wondering if someone can help me identify how to be able to keep some more snails, mainly mystery or Thalomenia / rabbit snails alive and healthy in my tank.

Can someone break this down for me? Tell me what I can do to help make my fish and snails happy. The tank is fully planted, dosed and CO2 injected. Completely established. I just want to venture into this aspect of keeping snails. Please advise.


----------



## Benny1970 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have rabbit snails breeding in my tanks. They do need a higher PH. I keep my yellow/greenish rabbit snails in a planted tank with neutral PH and my Orange Poso snail in a high PH tank with minimal plants. They are both doing very well and had given birth to many babies. The two that I originally got are over a year old now. They do eat a lot of plants. So, in both tanks, I give them boiled Zuchinni every other day. What is the PH in your tank?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Benny, 

Thank you so much for information. My PH is low... only 6.5 - 7. I guess that would probably be the main reason behind losing these guys...


----------

